# "When Pigs Fly South"



## pig-a-liscious (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to post an upcoming event that I will be attending here in Florida and I wasn't sure if everyone might be aware of it and perhaps have an interest in going to.

Here is the information:
[h1]*When Pigs Fly South*[/h1]
*Lakeland, FL*
*Starts:* 11/15/2013
*Ends:* 11/16/2013
*Website:* http://www.sun-n-fun.org
*KCBS Reps:* CLIFTON WELCH, MIKE GARRETSON
*Contest Number:* 4419

*Contact Information:*
Donovan Tinsley
Phone: 863-583-0081  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






863-583-0081 FREE  end_of_the_skype_highlighting
[email protected]


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Nov 12, 2013)

I thought that I would provide everyone an update on this weekends "Q" event in Lakeland, FL.

There will be 56 Teams competing, firing up on Friday, cookin up some goodies for the crowd and getting down and "Smokin" on Saturday from 10:00AM to 5:00PM for the competition.

I'll be there,

Harv


----------

